# Need help deciding what groom to have down tomorrow



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hullo

I would think you would want a cut that is fairly short if she will be running in the field with you. Especially with fall and so many leaves, burrs etc.
I don't have personal experience with the full body suit but I have heard that it causes longer fur to matt. Maybe someone else has experience?

I do know that I used to walk Lizette through a beautiful forested walking trail daily when my son worked at the conservation area. She had a full topknot and long ears and a pretty pom on her tail...and every day I had to get the slicker brush out to get rid of all the burrs etc. in the longer fur.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

How about the Miami cut? (See *Lizette *and *Marlisse *in *truelovepoodle*'s signature above.)  The body suit could be pulled up over her bracelets if necessary and it's a relatively easy cut to maintain with a daily brushout. Plus, it looks great!


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

The miami looks like it would be easy to deal with. We are starting our therapy work training soon and I want her to get use to being in these "fun" cuts bc we will be working with alot of kids. I has aussie's as therapy dogs before her and got her specifically to do therepy work with kids. She is my first spoo and is a joy to be around. A complete different breed than I am use to. But I also did groom for a breeder of spoo's. I would groom her puppies for her when they were ready to go, so I am not use to doing any "fancy" groom, but I think with someone else doing it first then i will have a layout on how to do it the next time. She doesn't go into the field much with us, but when she does I will be putting her body suit on her. So she won't be wearing it all the time. Thank you for your input, I'm glad that I found this forum.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

You could try a modified continental


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think a Mod. HCC is the way to go. You will have bracelets but they can be any size, short hair on legs & rear end will be a breeze & then depending on the Jacket length you can easily maintain it.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Another vote for the Miami/Bikini/Circus Dog. It's super cute, very poodley, cool, and easy to maintain. Here's our mini, Beau, right after his July 4 groom.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I vote Miami also! Lexi is getting her last Miami of the season October 18. Then she will be longer for her first winter in the tundra.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I kept my last spoo in a Miami practically her whole life, but she didn't have great poofs on her legs until after coat change. It was easy to maintain, but still one of the cute cuts. I like the typical fluffy head, tail and ears, although a lot of dogs look nice in the German cuts, too. Ah. Poodles are fun. Hair always grows. My poodel is just 8 months old now, too. I still have her in a modiified puppy cut. I like the fluff, just not too much of it where is wild. For an older puppy, the lamb cut works well, too.


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok so I just got Flo back and she looks great, She is in a modified continental and her bracelets and and tail are dyed purple. She looks really good. I will post pics soon.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I am dying to see that!! I could've inserted a pun there but didn't want to seem less sincere. : P I can't wait to see that clip!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Purple! I can't wait to check her out.


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there anyway to post a pic using an iphone?


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is flo


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oops! Picture didn't work.


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure how to post a pic. I hav the pics on my facebook but I can't get them posted here


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

When you start a new thread, or click "post reply" at the bottom of the thread (not the same as the "quick reply"), if you scroll down below the text window you'll see a button that says "manage attachments". Click on that and a second window will open with several "browse" buttons that you can click on to browse through your files and pick out your photo. : ) You probably already know this!! I'm just starting from the beginning to explain it easiest. : ) Once you've picked your photo(s), click the "upload" button in that window. Then you have to wait for it to say they are uploaded. It may take a few minutes and there is no loading bar, so that confused me when I first tried! I thought I was ready to post, but the pictures weren't there yet! : P Once they are uploaded it will say so in the window and the names of the files will appear near the "manage attachments" button on your original browser window, where you're typing your reply. : ) Hope that helps you!! We wanna see Flo!

Also, I've had trouble lately uploading multiple pictures at once. If it tells you it didn't work you can try picking one picture, hitting upload, let it finish, then pick the next and hit upload, and repeat until you've got them all in. That worked for me and then I was still able to post them in one reply. : ) Good luck! : ) I want to see Flo's colors! I'd like to color my girl soon! If the groomer told you what product or type she used that'd be great to know! : )


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I want to see the pics too!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If we don't get to see photos of Flo soon, I'm going to bust!! Maybe you'd better just send her to me so I can see her pretty groomed purple self!!:becky:


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Pics of Flo aka "Flocious"*

Ok so lets try this again, here are some pics of Flo, aka "Flocious" I hope you guys like and I'm sorry it has taken so long. I guess I have to be smarter than the forum.


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

Also they used permanent hait dye on her, I can't think of the name right off hand but it last 4-6 weeks and doesn't rub off or anything. She is gonna be a rockstar for Halloween, I'm gonna give her a Mo-hawk ( somehow ) I don't wanna cut her TK, and I have a black tu-tu Im gonna put on her and she already has her leg warmers now so I think she will be pretty cool.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay!! She looks "purply" wonderful!!!:smile:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Another vote for the Miami/Bikini/Circus Dog. It's super cute, very poodley, cool, and easy to maintain. Here's our mini, Beau, right after his July 4 groom.


Wow this pic is stunning!!!!!!!

Any thoughts on what this might look like on a tiny toy coat challenged female?
She is chewing on her leg hairs and had to have some shaved for a surgery so the poms might be a good idea.....

Right now she is in a very long coat but this is adorable!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Purple kid! She is so funny with her tail going a mile a minute. 

Minnie, I think Beau's cut is a terrific cut for any size poodle. Beau is a really nice looking mini and this shows him off so well.


----------

